# FMT Visa - List of Stuff?



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Greetings All.
First off, we'd like to express our gratitude for all the great info we've received from all of you so far. This forum is a real lifesaver and we hope to meet many of you when we get to MX in the middle of June.

We're coming across this time on an FMT visa. The house we're staying in is totally empty so we do have to bring some stuff - kitchenware, bedding, bathroom stuff, etc.
Plus we are bringing 2 sets of golf clubs and 2 bicycles. 

*Our question: Do we have to make a listing in Spanish of all this stuff?* We are just coming in our Ford Explorer and have a car top carrier to help with the load.

Look forward to hearing from you as always, and our sincerest thanks in advance.

Julie & Glen
& Chelsea (our Kerry Blue Terrier)	:canada:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No list necessary for your personal possessions, household goods for your rental and sporting equipment. Nothing to worry about unless something is obviously new and still in the box. Then, you might be asked to show a receipt and pay the 15% tax if you are over your limit for new stuff. When you cross, you will punch a button and if the light turns green, on you go. If it is red, you might get a question, or even a search; but probably not. It is all pretty easy. Be sure your FMT is for 180 days so that you won't have to pay for an extension. 180 days is the maximum. If you plan to stay longer, you will need to get an FM3.


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

First off, i think the safest and easiest border to cross is in Nogales. 
When i crossed we had the back of our truck packed FULL of stuff. We were on our FMTs (me and my brother). I told the guy in the office that i just had all household stuff and made an estimate that it all cost about 400 bucks (since it was all used) and they charged me a fee of a few hundred pesos and gave me a receipt. I didn't need it but it was good to have just in case we got stopped. 

I dont know how far south you are going... but beware for Toluca. Every single time we've gone through there with stuff, or my family have the police stops us for not having a special "moving permit" and they try to charge you 2000-3000 pesos or apparently they take your vehicle to the 'corralon'. I hate going through there.


----------

